# Silence the bubbles



## Mike Hawk (Mar 9, 2012)

I guess you could lower the water level so the tube is flush with the waters surface. you could also extend the tube to meet the water level. Maybe you could find an air stone that makes smaller bubbles, if your using ATI sponge filters with the air stone attachment? personally I like the white noise of the bubbles after getting used to it. it really kind of helps me sleep. Maybe give it another week and see if the bubbles grow on you. Good luck.


----------



## jameshill247 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks I will look at getting the tube to the top. It was one of the double sponge filters from eBay the £2.99 ones  no airstone just a airline straight to the filter then air out the top tube making bubbles  I don't mind it at all but it would be nice if it was quieter. Is the filter i use any good?


----------



## Mike Hawk (Mar 9, 2012)

As long as the filter media does not degrade I'm sure its a fine sponge filter. Not a lot that you can do wrong in picking sponge filters other then size, they are very basic filters.


----------



## jameshill247 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah it seems to keep the water pretty clear and the shrimp like it the tank is only 15 ltr so I guess the double one is big enough? I used to have the fluval 7ltr shrimp tank the one with the filter system in the back but it was terrible the water had an oil slick
On the top so thick sometimes like a skin I think this was down to poor circulation despite the current being strong but I much prefer the rimless cube I bought now and it was only £20 with an internal filter and gravel that I put in the goldfish tank


----------



## RFSwanepoel (Apr 2, 2012)

Put a small power head right above the outlet


----------



## Psionic (Dec 22, 2011)

I have an air filter that's adjustable. You can turn down the air output to a level where it bubbles fine, but not so strong that they blast out the top and get noisy. You'll still get filtration and surface breakage, just not as loud.


-Val


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

i have a valve on my airline to limit the amount of air


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

jameshill247 said:


> It doesn't bother me a massive amount but it can be noisy at night. Any one found any good ways to make the bubbles from the sponge filter quieter?


Go on Amazon and purchase some Aquaclear filters that hang on the back. I have them running on my two tanks and they are whisper quiet. I hated when I had sponge filters since it made my apt sound like a pet store.

20 gallon has two aquaclears on it (50 and 20)
15 gallon has one aquaclear on it (30)

They are very cheap so it makes no sense to have sponge filters in my opinion. Just make sure to get the prefilter screens or sponges so your babies don't get sucked in.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

Adding an airstone will help quiet it down. Smaller bubbles will make it quieter.


----------



## Caleb19 (Sep 27, 2010)

I actually just popped some filter floss in the opening of the tube, in essence acting the same as an airstone would I believe. Only catch is you may need to replace it every so often to maintain good flow as it gets clogged up slightly. Just my 2 cents. Cheerz!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

You can just use a powerhead instead of a airpump


----------



## jameshill247 (Apr 2, 2012)

i like the sponge filter cos it doesnt make too much of a current would a powerhead cause much of a current as the tank is only 15ltrs. maybe if i get one of the single ones with the tube on the top rather than an outlet? they have an airstone in them don't they?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

You can put the outlet above water and the sponge filter will still work. I find it's much quieter that way on mine.


----------



## epiphany (Oct 8, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> You can put the outlet above water and the sponge filter will still work. I find it's much quieter that way on mine.


If the outlet is above the water shouldn't it not work? I thought sponge filters worked because as the air bubbles rise the pull water with them, but if they can just go right into the air wouldn't there be no water movement? Not doubting you, just wondering why.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

epiphany said:


> If the outlet is above the water shouldn't it not work? I thought sponge filters worked because as the air bubbles rise the pull water with them, but if they can just go right into the air wouldn't there be no water movement? Not doubting you, just wondering why.


That's what I thought at first as well. But you have to remember there is 100% gonna still be water in the tube as long as the sponge is submerged, since the entire filter isn't airtight. So the bubbles will still come out of the tube even though the exit is above water! Give it a try haha. I was shocked to find out it works as well. I saw a picture of it on someone's journal as they did the same thing to cut down on sound!


----------



## epiphany (Oct 8, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> That's what I thought at first as well. But you have to remember there is 100% gonna still be water in the tube as long as the sponge is submerged, since the entire filter isn't airtight. So the bubbles will still come out of the tube even though the exit is above water! Give it a try haha. I was shocked to find out it works as well. I saw a picture of it on someone's journal as they did the same thing to cut down on sound!


This definitely boggles my mind. Even with the water in the tube that water really has nowhere to flow to so wouldn't it be the same water in there all the time, since it shouldn't be going back down through the sponge  I'm also not sure where i'd find the properly sized tubing that long.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

The bubbles come out even when it's above water. So the water is being forced out.

What length tube are you talking about?


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Run with a timer?

Turn off before bedtime, have them turn on when you're supposed to wake up.

-Gordon


----------



## jameshill247 (Apr 2, 2012)

I get a gurgling noise when I take the output
Out of the water i can just turn the regulator right down at night and it's
Not too bad  Im gonna look at a better sponge filter maybe find one that has an airstone in it


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hm.. interesting. There is a very slight glurgling for my double sponge filter (from amazon.com, $6 shipped) but I have to focus on it to hear it.

I don't know about you.. but having the fish tanks in my room helps me sleep. The ambient water trickling noise is very relaxing :X?


----------



## epiphany (Oct 8, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> The bubbles come out even when it's above water. So the water is being forced out.
> 
> What length tube are you talking about?


My tank is 22" tall, so i'd need like a 17" tube to take it above the water.
I agree with the nose though, the background hum and water noises are really relaxing for sleeping.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

epiphany said:


> My tank is 22" tall, so i'd need like a 17" tube to take it above the water.
> I agree with the nose though, the background hum and water noises are really relaxing for sleeping.


Do you have the double sponge filters like this:









Or do you mean one of the sponge filters you place on the bottom of your tank?


----------



## jameshill247 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah that's the one that I have  would you say that's good enough for a 15 ltr or should I get a hob too


----------



## epiphany (Oct 8, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Do you have the double sponge filters like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah that's probably why we're not on the same page haha, i'm talking about the weighted ones that sit on the bottom of the tank.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

jameshill247 said:


> Yeah that's the one that I have  would you say that's good enough for a 15 ltr or should I get a hob too


Yea one of those should be enough. You can always hook up two if the water doesn't look crystal clear!



epiphany said:


> Ah that's probably why we're not on the same page haha, i'm talking about the weighted ones that sit on the bottom of the tank.


Ah yea.. then you'll need a long tube. You can just buy some PVC and attach it!


----------



## longbeach (Nov 2, 2011)

The bubbles rise and push the water out. Just plain bubbles (no air stone) push more water and the force from you air pump will control the flow. 

Air stones push less water as the smaller bubbles allow water to move back around them. The larger bubbles do make more noise but circulate noticably more water. You will have adjust your flow for the filtration you need versus the noise you want. 

I put an elbow on top of mine to decrease the splash and direct the flow away from the filter. You shouldn't have too much noise on one small tank and with the elbow it is easy to see the flow amount coming from the filter to adjust accordingly.


----------



## jameshill247 (Apr 2, 2012)

thanks guys, so would you say i should get a hob filter im thinking of getting one in addition. and the filter that sticks on the bottom or the one i have which is better? i think i want a filter that sits on the bottom the single weighted ones cos it can go behind my rock in the corner i will put pics up of my tank shortly


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't think you have to get a HOB filter but it wouldn't hurt. Also, regardless of which sponge filter you use you can still hide it. You can just suction cup the double sponge filters behind some rocks just as easily.


----------



## jameshill247 (Apr 2, 2012)

yeah i would like a hob just for the extra filteration, someone said you can never have too much filtration?  yeah its just the size of the double one doesnt allow me to put it there really but a single bottom one like i see a lot of people use here would neatly go in the unused gap in the corner that my rock creates


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yea that's true. You just don't want stuff flyin around the tank but having over filtration is never a bad thing.


----------



## jameshill247 (Apr 2, 2012)

yeah the tank is very clear as it is just the bugs making it look untidy at the moment  i will look at hobs i saw some on ebay for around £8 anyway  cant hurt to give it a go and see  obviously with a sponge on the intake


----------

